# Samsung Syncmaster T220 Einstellung



## darkshooter1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi kann mir mal bitte jemand seine Einstellungen geben  für den Samsung Syncmaster T220  wenn möglich jemand der den Monitor auch für Spiele nutzt.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Dezember 2008)

Inwiefern einstellungen ??

Über windows, oder die direkten Monitor einstellungen ??

Also, unter windows --> 1680x1050 bei 60Hz

Die von deinem Monitor muss du dir je nach Gefallen Selber aussuchen !


----------



## darkshooter1986 (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine die Werte vom Monitor. Es gibt ja grobe Richtwerte es geht erstmal nur drum um ihn grob einzustellen und mit einem anderen Monitor zu verleichen bevor ich mich für einen von beiden entscheide..


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Dezember 2008)

die stellt man eig. so ein, wie sie einem gefallen


----------



## darkshooter1986 (25. Dezember 2008)

hmm also beim LG flatron l227 wurde bei Prag auch Einstellwerte genannt die ungefähr an das ran kommen was die meisten bei sich einstellen... Ihr könntet mir doch einfach mal eure Monitoreinstellungen zum Samsung T220 sagen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## darkshooter1986 (2. Januar 2009)

*Samsung Syncmaster T220 Helligkeit Kontrast Schärfe usw einstellen?*

Hat hier keiner einen T 220 den er als Gamer und Officemäßig nützt der mir seine Einstellungen wie Helligkeit, Kontrast, Gamma oder Schärfe sowie die 3 Grundfarbeinstellungen nennen könnte?

Wäre sehr Dankbar.


----------



## darkshooter1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Also das versteh ich jetz nicht. Alle schwärmen se vom T 220 aber anscheinend hat ihn keiner oder niemand will mir seine Werte sagen?!?!?!


----------



## tonyx86 (7. Januar 2009)

mich würde das nämlich auch mal interessieren.
immo habe ich noch eine agp karte, also kannden dvi nicht nutzen was an der bildquali nagt
habe helligkeit,kontrast,schärfe alles um 90 rum


----------



## darkshooter1986 (7. Januar 2009)

naja scheint nicht so viele hier zu geben die den 220 er haben. Dann werd ich wohl doch eher zum Lg  227 greifen da gibts wenigstens genügend Leute die den haben...


----------



## tonyx86 (8. Januar 2009)

darkshooter1986 schrieb:


> naja scheint nicht so viele hier zu geben die den 220 er haben. Dann werd ich wohl doch eher zum Lg 227 greifen da gibts wenigstens genügend Leute die den haben...


 
...weil die sache mit der "richtigen" Einstellung sehr subjektiv ist, die jeder anders bevorzugt und als ideal empfindet. da gibt es kein patentrezept, was richtig und was falsch ist.

auf diese frage wirst du auch beim lg keine 100%ige antwort bekommen.

Bsp: jemand der näher am bildschirm sitzt wird die schärfe weiter runterregeln als einer, der 2m abstand hat.


----------



## darkshooter1986 (11. Januar 2009)

das mag ja sein aber habe für den lg auch werte von leuten bekommen um mal eine ganz Grobe Richtung zu haben... Beim Mediamarkt usw sind die ja total verstellt daher brauch ich nen groben Anhaltspunkt!!!


----------



## darkshooter1986 (22. Januar 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand seine Werte nennen die er als gut empfindet dass ich im Mediamarkt ganz grobe Werte habe von denen ich dann einzeln  hoch oder runterregeln kann.. wenn ich da planlos rumspiele hats keinen sinn und ich will da auch keine Stunde vor dem Monitor in nem Laden stehen. Wäre echt nett wenn ihr eure Postiven Meinungen und Einstellungen preisgeben könntet


----------



## davidenine (25. Januar 2009)

Schau mal in die Foren von Computerbase und Toms Hardware.Da gibt es einige T220 Besitzter.


----------

